# Front Hitch Bike Rack For F-250



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, got my front hitch mounted today on my '05 F-250, the prob I have is my old bike rack is WAAAAAAYYYYY to tall for the front of my truck, I'd be looking through all the bikes to see the road. Luckily a buddy already wants to buy it from me.

Anyone have a good rack they mount on the front of their rig that is not to tall so you can see where your going? Looking for make and model numbers so I can price and pick one up ASAP.
Thanks.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Matthew said:


> Ok, got my front hitch mounted today on my '05 F-250, the prob I have is my old bike rack is WAAAAAAYYYYY to tall for the front of my truck, I'd be looking through all the bikes to see the road. Luckily a buddy already wants to buy it from me.
> 
> Anyone have a good rack they mount on the front of their rig that is not to tall so you can see where your going? Looking for make and model numbers so I can price and pick one up ASAP.
> Thanks.


I don't know about Oregon but they are illegal in CA if they restrict your veiw at all. I had to mount mine on the back of the trailer. I will be trying it out soon. Check on the length too. Can't do 4 Bikes CA in the front I am Told. I went to a
rack dealer for my info. I beleive them because they couldn't find a solution for all my needs and let me go without trying to sell me something.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

What about this type of rack? I wonder how much it would impede turning?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I have one from these guys My link that worked well on my 2001 Silverado 2500HD with a hidden hitch receiver. The model is the Mountain/Road Bike Rack. There is also a customize link that might help if you need something specific.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

luverofpeanuts said:


> What about this type of rack? I wonder how much it would impede turning?


i like that...would work well on mine cause the propane tanks are not on the tongue....and it would sit up higher than the bed of my truck. might limit the turning radius for an SUV

where did you get that picture? i want to find out more about this.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

bama29fan said:


> gue....and it would sit up higher than the bed of my truck. might limit the turning radius for an SUV
> 
> where did you get that picture? i want to find out more about this.


Here's the websiite links. The website leaves a little to be desired...

http://www.toppoprai...aveltrailer.htm
http://www.toppoprai...ions_7000af.htm
http://www.toppoprails.com/usa.htm

I think it's meant to be used even with the propane on the tongue.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Headed to the bike shop for recomendations from them....I'll let you know what I come up with


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

The bike shop recommended cutting the vertical post on my current bike rack to just make is shorter. Should work I guess.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Re too tall front mounted bike rack: several posters in other threads said that they cut the vertical post of the bike rack, removed some inches (6" -9") and re-welded it. Measure twice, cut once...









The trick seems to be to lower it enough to not block your vision, but not have the bike handles impact the hood of the TV, nor the bike tires get close to the ground.

I've not heard of the Calif. rule about no four-bike racks on the front. Can someone from there check that out?

I do know that front mounted receivers for the '08 (and presumably the '09 and 10) Expedition are not offered, due to the lowered front bumper facing. Seems that the face of the plastic bumper is so low that even custom making a receiver mount causes the receiver to be too low. Our local chop shop said the only solution would be to attack the plastic bumper with a saw to make opening(s).


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Yup I cut the post. Took almost 19 inches off of it! Didn't have to re weld as I just took it off the top, re drilled the holes and re mounted the bike supports. Looks great and should do the job. Heck its stronger now if anything!!! And I can actually see the road! Truck is tall enough there is no clearance issues...


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

hautevue said:


> Re too tall front mounted bike rack: several posters in other threads said that they cut the vertical post of the bike rack, removed some inches (6" -9") and re-welded it. Measure twice, cut once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My link
Says it is for an 08 expedition and is a front mount hitch? This is where I got mine, ignore the pictures as they are just stock and the one you get may be different. But you might call them and see if it would work for ya


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We actually had our bike rack cut down and re-welded by a welder and works great. We carry 4 bikes up front most of the time and have never heard of that being illegal in Ca.Of course, ours doesn't obstruct our view in the front.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Matthew said:


> Re too tall front mounted bike rack: several posters in other threads said that they cut the vertical post of the bike rack, removed some inches (6" -9") and re-welded it. Measure twice, cut once...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My link
Says it is for an 08 expedition and is a front mount hitch? This is where I got mine, ignore the pictures as they are just stock and the one you get may be different. But you might call them and see if it would work for ya
[/quote]

Talked to Brian on 7/21/10--Reese does not make front mount hitches for the 08 Expedition. Ugh. It's the same story everywhere--no one makes a hitch, prob. because the front bumper plastic is too low to fit the receiver on, with sufficient clearance from the ground to be workable. Brian suggested a universal hitch, and have the chop shop make mounting plates, etc. Will look into that. Thanks for the lead.

Art from Baltimore


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

hautevue said:


> Talked to Brian on 7/21/10--Reese does not make front mount hitches for the 08 Expedition. Ugh. It's the same story everywhere--no one makes a hitch, prob. because the front bumper plastic is too low to fit the receiver on, with sufficient clearance from the ground to be workable. Brian suggested a universal hitch, and have the chop shop make mounting plates, etc. Will look into that. Thanks for the lead.
> 
> Art from Baltimore


Rather than hack up the plastic bumper, have you considered an aftermarket bumper? Not sure if they make one, but it might be an option.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Talked to Brian on 7/21/10--Reese does not make front mount hitches for the 08 Expedition. Ugh. It's the same story everywhere--no one makes a hitch, prob. because the front bumper plastic is too low to fit the receiver on, with sufficient clearance from the ground to be workable. Brian suggested a universal hitch, and have the chop shop make mounting plates, etc. Will look into that. Thanks for the lead.
> 
> Art from Baltimore


I've not heard you mention this, but there are numerous quality racks for the top of the vehicle. I towed with my Expedition for many years. I've had several combinations of gear on top.... 
4 bikes
2 canoes
1 canoe, 2 bikes
1 canoe, 1 rocket box
3 17 foot sea kayaks
1 canoe, 1 bike, 1 rocket box

I think there is just no good way to put a good rack on the front of the Expedition without having an almost fully custom made, and like Nathan said, a customized bumper like a Ranchhand or something like that. And besides, with all the airbag sensors and stuff like that going on...I'd fear putting too much aftermarket stuff on front.

Anyway..... investing in a top of the vehicle rack would give you TONS of options for carrying additional gear, provided you stay within weight restrictions (I did push it to the limit at times). The one main drawback is that it's high up there, and you have to learn how to get things up there safely and with minimal hassle. It can be done.

I know there may be reasons you've already ruled that out, but wanted to mention it anyway, as another perspective in case others are also trying to decide.


----------

